# Unbelievably stupid



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Went to work at 6:30 this morning and this area always floods with heavy rain or snow melt, the city always puts up a “road closed” Barrier that people drive around and press their luck.. well at 6:30 am there were 3 stalled/flooded vehicles, about 2Pm I saw a fire truck backing up the street away from the flooded area with the lights on, After walking down there I see they were rescuing some other genius that thought “hey look a flooded road, let’s drive thru it” well, now there are 6 flooded vehicles.. just shake my head everytime I see this... oh and the water has receded over a foot Since 6:30 am


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

“Stupid is as stupid” does comes to mind.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

some people today are always in a big hurry, and they think....why go the long way around when i can go real slow and make it across. common sense is on a steady decline in our country


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Us folks in NEO aren't the brightest.

I'm willing t bet there is a liquor store at the end of the road somewhere or even a crack house, most people do not put that much effort into making it in to work in these counties


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Us folks in NEO aren't the brightest.
> 
> I'm willing t bet there is a liquor store at the end of the road somewhere or even a crack house, most people do not put that much effort into making it in to work in these counties


^^^


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I don’t think they were going to work.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

NE Ohio does not hold a monopoly on people exercising bad judgement. I took this picture a few years back in SW Ohio. The flow swept the car off the road.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes the cheapest entertainment is the best entertainment


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

People think their vehicle is heavy and underestimate the power of water flow. Also, I find most people driving today know very little about cars. I know you’d laugh, but honestly many know so little and watch tv and don’t realize once water is a certain level it will stall out your motor.

I ask men I work with that buy brand new cars simple questions like is that a v6 or 4 cylinder. They have no idea 🤷‍♀️ Many tell me they own cars for years and never popped the hood.

I look at that as a credit to the industry and workers. When I started driving you had to inspect your vehicle and provide regular and constant maintenance. Now you really can buy a new car and drive it for years with no issue if you hit the oil changes.

And I’m in SE Ohio and I had to get my Honda Talon and winch an idiot out of the flooded ditch down here. It’s everywhere!


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

It’s amazing how light a car is in water. I don’t think most people realize that, especially young people. I was working in Bedford in the ‘90s during a flood, we literally could push cars with one hand through the water. I’ve driven through high water when I was younger, like the swamp on 303 past Streetsboro. STUPID! But I didn’t understand and I had a 4wd pickup. I have warned my kids not to drive through high water ever since they started driving. 
plus the lawman will give healthy tickets if you pass a barrier and get caught.


----------



## vizslaridge (Dec 10, 2011)

Like the above post...I remember thinking this as a young driver... my car is heavy and that water is not that high... maybe a few inches above the road. It won't flood my car out so I can make it through. I went slow, got the front wheels in the water and could feel the car being pushed like crazy. I couldn't back out of there fast enough. At least that time in my youth I was saved from my stupidity


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

People don't understand the power of water. They think oh it's water I will be ok, until they are stuck in it and God forbid washed away. Water is nothing to mess with!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Sometimes the cheapest entertainment is the best entertainment


Like this and boat ramps? Hmm..they both involve water.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

They don’t have time any of but they have into get there right now road closed or not. I wonder how many of them were texting and driving?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I nominate for Darwin Awards. Anyone want to second that?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> I nominate for Darwin Awards. Anyone want to second that?


2nd that!

Just doesn't make sense on so many levels.
Besides stalling out...how many even stop to think the road may have washed away under the water...manhole covers being dislodged...unseen debris washed in and laying out of sight etc.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Those of us who have fished / waded in a river know all too well the power of moving water...guessing a lot of those who try crossing in a vehicle don't have an outdoor background, etc.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

said it before.....you can't fix stupid


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Common sense isn't a given by some


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

Ignorance can be cured but stupid is forever.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And when they die everybody is shocked, how can this happen?, He was such nice guy, he was a great family man, etc. But he was just stupid.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> People don't understand the power of water. They think oh it's water I will be ok, until they are stuck in it and God forbid washed away. Water is nothing to mess with!


BINGO!! It always amazes me how ignorant SO many people are about the power of water. 

Mike


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

i, will tell you this about people and there cars. When I taught drivers tranning, I would drift from, the lesson from time to time, to teach about cars. Just some simple things, every one should know. Well.....The people that ran the school only cared about the students passing the drivers test. I, was told, you really know your stuff, but you do not follow the lessons, we are going to let you go. So.... maybe over the years of no one teaching the bacis to people, things just get worse.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

one3 said:


> i, will tell you this about people and there cars. When I taught drivers tranning, I would drift from, the lesson from time to time, to teach about cars. Just some simple things, every one should know. Well.....The people that ran the school only cared about the students passing the drivers test. I, was told, you really know your stuff, but you do not follow the lessons, we are going to let you go. So.... maybe over the years of no one teaching the bacis to people, things just get worse.


If love to see most of the drivers these days try driving a stick shift with Manuel brakes and steering. 
People don’t need any skills nowadays. The cars stay in their lane, blind spot alarms, etc. etc. 
saw a GMC commercial for “ no hand driving”!!
Yep. That’s what we need. SMH


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep...saw the same commercial from GMC...now some dumb-dumb will go driving down the road with a trailer behind them...hands free...and then one good wind gust or something else and they've got no time to react and correct...accident and possilbly worse...hopefully there's some fail-safe that doesn't allow this combination.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep...saw the same commercial from GMC...now some dumb-dumb will go driving down the road with a trailer behind them...hands free...and then one good wind gust or something else and they've got no time to react and correct...accident and possilbly worse...hopefully there's some fail-safe that doesn't allow this combination.



If it was a commercial Ford or really any other brand i would really be concerned. By owning a GMC it shows me that you already have common sense 😂


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

No GMC for me...Ram.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Us folks in NEO aren't the brightest.
> 
> I'm willing t bet there is a liquor store at the end of the road somewhere or even a crack house, most people do not put that much effort into making it in to work in these counties


This is the answer! Who in their right mind after seeing 1 car says "naw my car got this" and floors it or creeps til they cant... smh. We waste resources on this 🤦‍♂️


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember back when . . .

This was before the city would put up barricades like they do now.
Tinkers Creek Road would flood. A guy on the road would pull up with his old tractor to watch.
Us young kids would pull up and ask if was too deep.
He'd always reply something like, "I dunno, you might make it."
When you got stuck, he'd yank you out with is tractor for $10. 

This was standing water though, not flowing, so no one got hurt.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

one3 said:


> i, will tell you this about people and there cars. When I taught drivers tranning, I would drift from, the lesson from time to time, to teach about cars. Just some simple things, every one should know. Well.....The people that ran the school only cared about the students passing the drivers test. I, was told, you really know your stuff, but you do not follow the lessons, we are going to let you go. So.... maybe over the years of no one teaching the bacis to people, things just get worse.


I drive for a living & here are some things I must assume are NOT being taught...
1) Safe following & cutting in distances.
2) Actually USING turn signals.
3) READING & adhering to road signs/rules.
4) Moving left (IF lane clear) to allow merging traffic to enter highway.
5) If you are merging on to a highway, YOU are to YIELD to highway traffic (see #3 above).

I have taken MANY safe driving courses over the years and, in my opinion, EVERY driver should be REQUIRED to take such a course & pass the course test BEFORE being licensed & UPON renewal of license. If any of you think this is too "harsh", I suggest you spend more time on the highways observing current driving habits.
I won't even BEGIN to go into distracted driving!
Sorry for the rant.

Mike


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

ohiotuber....

Further to what you say here...

"EVERY driver should be REQUIRED to take such a course & pass the course test BEFORE being licensed & UPON renewal of license. "

I agree with that, but also often think it should be required that you provide proof of actual eye exam. I'd bet a lot of people on the road need glasses. That eye test at the BMV is a bit of a joke.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

In europe it takes a year to get youre license if you fail you have to wait another year to try again


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got my 8 year license. wheww hoo


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Its not the first guy who flooded out , its the rest that saw his problem but then drove in and had it happen to them.
And you should have to prove you have insurance not just sign a paper saying you do.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

And then we can get rid of the uninsured motorist fee. Oh wait a minute we can get rid of that now


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

ohiotuber said:


> I drive for a living & here are some things I must assume are NOT being taught...
> 1) Safe following & cutting in distances.
> 2) Actually USING turn signals.
> 3) READING & adhering to road signs/rules.
> ...


Move over to let someone merge on? Not me I’ve gotten pinned in the center lane too many times to let that happen again! I move over and someone parks next to me and I can’t go faster so I have to slow down in the center lane then everyone passes on the right and I’m stuck. Sorry if your merging you better get ahead of me or behind me.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mattiba said:


> Move over to let someone merge on? Not me I’ve gotten pinned in the center lane too many times to let that happen again! I move over and someone parks next to me and I can’t go faster so I have to slow down in the center lane then everyone passes on the right and I’m stuck. Sorry if your merging you better get ahead of me or behind me.


"Safety courtesy" says move left IF left lane is clear, but I DO agree with your point. Courtesy on the roads is virtually dead anymore. If I can speed up (without tailgating) to FORCE the "merging vehicle" to yield, I do it. That may be the only way we get our point across.
Bottom line is that we have to drive with both eyes open at all times for tailgaters, lane switchers, & the vast number of distracted drivers out there.

Mike


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My guess is, Mattiba is probably referencing situations he incures in his " big " truck. If I'm in a pickup it's no big deal to get over or speed up or slow down to get around. However, when I'm in my tandem axle dump truck or tractor trailer, forget it. Too much blind space to be changing lanes all the time. Plus, people have no regard for big trucks. Cutting in front of you, brake checking, you name it. No courtesy at all.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I drove a truck for 35 years, 3 million miles. I’ve seen it all


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Moo Juice said:


> My guess is, Mattiba is probably referencing situations he incures in his " big " truck. If I'm in a pickup it's no big deal to get over or speed up or slow down to get around. However, when I'm in my tandem axle dump truck or tractor trailer, forget it. Too much blind space to be changing lanes all the time. Plus, people have no regard for big trucks. Cutting in front of you, brake checking, you name it. No courtesy at all.


You are correct. I should have been more clear on that. When I’m in my pickup I am very courteous to other drivers because I can speed up. I really don’t even get upset at other drivers, I used to but it just makes me more stressed so I jus try to drive my vehicle ( big or small) safely.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Then you must have seen the guy in Cleveland area who wrote letter to editor bitchen about trucks speeding and how he drives the speed limit in the fast lane to slow them down and how they tried to run him off the road. Talk about stupid. Never read about him again.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

What is the old saying. When the cats away, the mice will play. I, have noticed less and less LEO along the road with radar. Was a time, you would see several, per day. People need to slow down, for one thing. Driveing through a construcion on a roadway, speed limit posted 55 MPH. No one knows what that means. Yeald, What does that mean. People seem to be driveing worse and worse every year. People know the law, they do not obay it. Seems to me, a city, town or TWP, could make a lot of money handing out just sppeding tickets. I, am old enough the remember, when you heard people say, you better not speed through Ohio. Rant Over.


----------

